# City centre sites?



## Richardpalmer (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm lloking to take the kids away for October half term and would like to stay on a site within walking distance of an interesting city centre (i.e York?) Any ideas??


----------



## DC4JC (Sep 19, 2007)

CC site in Bristol, if you can get in!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

C&CC Oxford is another good one. Walk, cycle or get the P&R bus opposite the site to Oxford.

( Bristol is brilliant- choice of boat trip too)

G


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Caravan Club in York is just outside the city. Lovely site but very popular.
Bob


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Southsea, Portsmouth.

Historic dockyard, Victory, Warrior. D.Day. Rn museum, RM Museum etc etc.

The campsite, Southsea Leisure Park, right on the beach, needs a bit to be desired but quite liveable.

Campsite


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a city site but brilliant for children: Longleat CC site.

HERE

G

Edit: Two more:

Caravan club Warwick Racecourse - nice site and easy walk into town - Castle etc

CC Grange site- walk into Durham.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Always try the very busy sites close to when you want to go. I would have to say York is fab, I have managed again, for the third time using this method, to get in for this weekend. It had been booked since Jan for this weekend. You do need nerves of steel though and maybe have an alternative in case of disappointment.

Longleat is good as there is an area of things to do, not theme parkish but the maze etc, there is an additional cost for these, some shops, bus to take you through the safari park. I found the only downside was that you are in the middle of nowhere. if you go, get yourself booked in ( book in the morning for an afternoon tour) the full tour of the house it's quite interesting. Lots of areas to walk around too.

Have no experience of Bristol, but motherinlaw went and she said it was excellent.

Enjoy

Regards

Karen


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Definitely York - a short walk into the City, and what a great City.

Ring them direct as you are more likely to get a vacancy. They are usually fully booked but you never know your luck. Well worth the effort.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Cc Bristol
Bath marina is close to P&R
York Cc site
oxford has a site which is opposite the P&R it's Independent and also had a camping shop there (but this was about 10 years ago
Edinburg cc site is on bus route

London of course has two cc sies Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace

Carol


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> oxford has a site which is opposite the P&R it's Independent and also had a camping shop there (but this was about 10 years ago


Still there Carol- but hanging on by the skin of their teeth ! The campsite is C&CC and the camping shop is now a branch of Go Outdoors.

G


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*City Centre Sites*

Grizzly- which is hanging on? The C & CC site at Oxford or the Camping Shop?
I believe that there were plans to refurbish the shower block on the site but these got postponed.
The site is owned by the Council and not the Club.

The buses from outside the CC site in Edinburgh were withdrawn.
Lothian buses could not get funding from the Council.
Great shame as it was a good service.
However Cramond Coaches were running a mini bus service which started inside the site. Bit more expensive than the buses but a direct non stop route.
They dropped you off near Charlotte Square.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: City Centre Sites*



nipperdin said:


> The site is owned by the Council and not the Club.
> .


Quite...and that is the problem. It's all a bit political and rather complicated.

G


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*City Centre Sites*

You would think that the Oxford Council would want to have a good site for tourists.
There is plenty to attract people both with the University and other historical places as well as the Morse part.

Cambridge has two good sites with the CC one at Cherry Hinton and the C & CC at Great Shelford- both with bus routes into the city.

So at the moment the Light Blues are winning !!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

how about Cardiff City Centre

Cardiff Caravan Site

ideal for the town centre & rugby ground


----------



## Richardpalmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Many thanks to all. really helpful. Sadly Rowntree in York fully booked so keep the ideas coming!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Stocton Whitewater site is a good site. Middlesbrough and Stocton let it down a bit though.


----------



## Richardpalmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks again. It does seem that city/town centre sites are a bit thin on the ground?


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Just had a long weekend at the Oxford C&CC club site. Park & ride is just across the road with adult return into the centre at £2.00. Nice walk along the river to the centre if you are feeling fit.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Richard - you don't state where you are, nor how far you are prepared to travel - this could limit replies or not!

Although not city centre, we enjoyed a weekend at the CC site at Blackpool last year. It had been fully booked for weeks (months?) as it was the first night for the illuminations; we booked a nearby CS or CL (can't remember which) but it looked ghastly from outside, so we rang the CC site and they had loads of space - it never filled up while we were there.

It is a 5 min drive to a large carpark (Stargate?) on the sea-front, and I think there are a number of other parking spots available. You CAN walk to a bus-stop (along busy roads). We took a taxi to town ("once in a blue moon" activity) at a cost of £10 each way to enjoy a show and a drink.

As well as B'pool, there are lots of "interesting" places nearby (a way of cutting spending).

Enjoy - I'm glad our kids have grown up and fled the nest (as far as our holiday choices are concerned) but they all live nearby - youngest daughter coming for dinner tonight with her hubby (I've spend all morning sorting his trailer electrics!! - the joys of retirement!)

Gordon


----------



## Richardpalmer (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks - we're in North Hertfordshire but happy to travel anywhere for a few days really!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I managed to get onto York weekend before last, bank holiday. I Usually phone on the Thursday eve or fri morning to go for that weekend. Hasn't failed yet. It's always booked on the website. Try phoning where you want to go on a daily basis, they may take your number and get back to you if they have a cancellation. York don't as a rule take numbers but did for the bank hols and phoned me back on the Thursday morn to tell me they had a space available albeit on a non awning pitch.

Regards

Karen


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I can heartily recommend Bristol, my son's love it. They still have spaces for a couple of days for the october half term, 3 days if you change pitches. We go quite often and will be there for February half term, there is a pub next to the site that does good food, a bus stop out of the front gate and boat rides from just outside the back gate. If you walk out the back gate down the water front you go through the old docklands working museum. Lots to do in Bristol and we often walk right into the city centre.

Ignore me as I am an IDIOT! 
I didn't look at the date of the original post. I shall go to sleep and try and wake up cleverer.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I shall go to sleep and try and wake up cleverer.


Huh. Never works for me! :roll:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We enjoyed Ripon. It was a C&CC CS site with a very friendly owner. Tucked away but within walking distance of Ripon, along a lovely riverside walk, which is a nice compact city. The buses went to York, Leeds, Harrogate etc. The bus journeys alone are a bit of an adventure for the day. Can you still get Bus Rovers??


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have woken up and no difference.  I am surprised no one said Brighton CC.

cabby


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

What about Bath Marina http://www.bwml.co.uk/marinas/bath_marina_and_caravan_park

Nice site with good size pitches a short walk away from a P&R.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Cardiff is ideal. A walk through a beautiful park to the City Centre. Boat trip from the site to Cardiff Bay with plenty of activities, bars and restaurants. People from all over the World visit the Dr Who Centre where the programme is made, visit the Senedd , Cardiff Castle etc etc.


----------

